# Why should I push my cuticles with wood stick?



## makeupilove (Aug 31, 2015)

i DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT NAIL CARE AND NAILS IN GENERAL

I always had short nails because i was trimming them with a nail cliper.

And now i want to grow them in order to do nail art.Because you cant do nice nail art in short nails.

And of course long nails (clean and healthy) are always better looking.

I saw a video on yt and she was putting her hands in a bowl of warm water with salt (for brittle nails or something)

and then she pushed her cuticles back with a stick.

Can anyone tell me WHY she did that??


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

Although the cuticles don't feel like the soft skin on the rest of your hands, they're composed primarily of skin, so it's essential to keep them moisturized.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that's just for appearance. It makes your nails look longer and I guess it could make your manicure look neater. I don't touch mine. Then again, nail care isn't really high on my priority list. I can't keep polish on for more than a day so I usually skip it.


----------

